# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Vaguadas y Dorsales

## Luján

A tenor de un mensaje escrito en este mismo foro en el que alguien preguntaba qué era una vaguada meteorológica, voy a intentar definir dicho término y, conjuntamente, el de Dorsal meteorológica.

Tanto Dorsal como Vaguada son, originariamente, términos geográficos que representan, _grosso modo_, la línea de máxima altitud de una cordillera la primera y la de menor altitud de un valle la segunda.

Ambas vienen marcadas en los mapas topográficos por una característica situación de las isolíneas (curvas de nivel): La dorsal se identifica con una curva de las líneas en las que las isolíneas que representan mayor altitud están en el interior, y una vaguada se identifica con el mismo patrón, pero en el que son las isolíneas de menor altitud las que están en el interior.

Ambos términos se exportaron a la meteorología para dar nombre a las mismas situaciones de isolíneas anteriores, pero en vez de representar el terreno representan la presión atmosférica o la altura geopotencial. Así una dorsal sería una zona en la que existe una línea de altas presiones, mientras que una vaguada sería una línea de bajas presiones. Estas estructuras suelen observarse en los mapas meteorológicos de altura (nivel de 500Hpa de presión).

Pero aquí no termina todo. Normalmente estas líneas de altas o bajas presiones se encuentras asociadas a mayores o menores temperaturas. Así, en los mapas meteorológicos de altura se puede observar cómo una dorsal trae consigo una zona de aire más cálido que el que le rodea y una vaguada conlleva aire más frío.

El paso de una dorsal o una vaguada en altura produce un reflejo en superficie. El primer caso es un síntoma de estabilidad, lo que se muestra con cielos despejados y temperaturas más cálidas (que la media) en superficie. Una vaguada va asociada a inestabilidad atmosférica, por lo que en superficie se presentará con cielos cubiertos, posibilidad de tormentas con aparato eléctrico y precipitaciones generalizadas.

A continuación muestro el mapa de predicción de 500Hpa para el 22 de septiembre de 2010 a las 14:00 hora local, tomado el 20/09/2010 a las 09:26 desde la página de la AEMET.



En este mapa puede apreciarse una clara situación de vaguada sobre el Atlántico que se extiende desde el W de Irlanda hasta el S de Azores, con colores amarillos y verdes, que representan temperaturas bajas del aire en ese nivel.

A su vez, puede observarse una situación de Dorsal, asociada al Ciclón Igor (Mancha de colores blanco y morados en el extremo W del mapa) con colores rojos y naranjas.

Las curvas de nivel representan el geopotencial (otro término tomado, esta vez, de la geodesia) de la masa de aire a esa altitud. Puede observarse cómo en la dorsal los valores son mayores hacia el interior de la misma, mientras que en la vaguada son los menores los que se encuentran hacia el interior.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Luján por la explicación, perfecta, breve y concisa  :Smile: 

Ya tenía un buen estado de "enajenación mental" con el término de vaguada, que por desgracia tengo un recuerdo bastante triste de el día que conocí ese término.

Y al ver que lo nombraron este fin de semana pasado con lo de la DANA... al escuchar otra vez lo de vaguada y que entraba por el SW, pensé: "como sea lo mismo que aquello... :Frown: "

Gracias por todo crack  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias Lujan por tan clara explicacion.
Otra cosa mas para dejar a los demas con cara de "Este tio sabe, eh! :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Otra cosa mas para dejar a los demas con cara de "Este tio sabe, eh!


Luján, entre esto... la magistral charca que diste en pleno campo de Las Lagunas... te vas a hacer famoso, te van a conocer en toda España jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------

